# College?



## Berm (Feb 4, 2007)

hey im a junior in highschool and im interested in studying sound design or recording tech in college, any one know of a good place to look?


----------



## Footer (Feb 4, 2007)

Do some searches in the student feedback forum, or post there. Your going to get the gambit of opinions.


----------



## avkid (Feb 4, 2007)

Where are you located, do you want to go to school in a certain area?
Studio or live concentration?


----------



## mbandgeek (Feb 4, 2007)

for recording I've heard that full sail is one of the best. you can also check into North Carolina School of the Arts, or Ithaca college.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 5, 2007)

Let's take a sidestep and welcome Berm to Controlbooth.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!!


Dennis


----------



## TheJeanieness (Feb 5, 2007)

I just wrote a really long, detailed post, and the moment I finished my browser closed...*sigh* typical.
I'm just going to condense it to the list of schools I made. Know that some offer just degrees in recording tech or just degrees in sound design (more in tech) and some offer both.
CalArts
Berklee
Ithaca College
Juilliard
University of Michigan
Cincinatti Conservatory of Music
Savannah College of Art and Design
North Carolina School of the Arts
Northwestern University
I think that's all of them. Sorry I don't have time to rewrite the whole response. I might be able to later in the week...or you can just ask me questions. Woot.


----------



## fosstech (Feb 6, 2007)

If you have any questions about Ithaca, I'll be able to answer them...just drop me a PM or something and we'll talk....if I can find time between load in and tech for Acis and Galatea


----------

